# A pat on the back.



## stuccoman (Oct 23, 2009)

Nice job on the MB Jeff.


----------



## Mule (Oct 23, 2009)

Re: A pat on the back.

Glad that you found your way stuccoman. I was going to email you if I didn't see you soon!


----------



## stuccoman (Oct 23, 2009)

Re: A pat on the back.

Thanks Mule.


----------



## RJJ (Oct 23, 2009)

Re: A pat on the back.

welcome Stucccoman! If you see of people missing please contact then.

Somebody contact Wood Help Desk! I have lost that info!


----------

